# Baffle question



## delphiplasma (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking at designing a loudspeaker, however I require a tool that shows the effect of frequency response versus baffle design diffraction.

Perhaps, maybe a site that shows the diffraction effects on frequency response.

I know that the spherical shaped loudspeaker baffle produces the best results, however I would like to investigate further baffle shapes

Thanks


----------



## dlneubec (Oct 9, 2006)

Try this:
http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/diffraction/downloadbds.htm

There is another one, called The Edge, but the link I have is not working at the moment.


----------



## delphiplasma (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, dlneubec.

Looks good!!


----------

